# Do you use the forums to goof off at work or home?



## TomServo (Nov 12, 2005)

Do you use the forums to goof off while you're supposed to be 'working' or from at home?


----------



## jckossoy (Nov 12, 2005)

If I have time at work (not much lately), I check the site, otherwise I wait until I get home.

Kol Tov,


----------



## woodman928 (Nov 12, 2005)

I had 5 pins 3 rods and a wafer put in my lower back on the 3rd of Oct so I have plenty of time to read at home (sounds like over a year)[].


----------



## btboone (Nov 12, 2005)

Both.  When I'm supposed to be working from home. []


----------



## rtjw (Nov 12, 2005)

Sometimes I do nothing else at work but get on the forum!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Sometimes I do nothing else at work but get on the forum!



At least your customers don't complain! [}][][}][]


----------



## rtparso (Nov 12, 2005)

Must be nice. I run full speed when I am at work. If I want a break I leave the office.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 12, 2005)

Both, when time permits. My job IS the internet, so it's pretty easy to keep up. []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 13, 2005)

Only when I'm doing company business on the forums [8)] I'll probably get canned someday for posting on the forums. [B)]


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 13, 2005)

GOOF OFF.... GOOF OFF... These forums are my work.. [][]
The other stuff is just to support my forum habit


----------



## Daniel (Nov 13, 2005)

Working for a University, I hae thousnads of computers around me all day, there are at least 5 libraries, multiple computer labs or stations, not to mention the ones in offices. But I very seldom use any of them. one I am a state worker but I really do work, and they are slow and frustrating compared to mine at home.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



They dont, but it sure is annoying when someone comes in my office and asks me to do something!![] Dont they know that I need to keep up with everything on here!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 13, 2005)

Johnny,
Your job must be a little dead at the moment![]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Johnny,
> Your job must be a little dead at the moment![]


ROTFL! Ron, you kill me!


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 14, 2005)

Can't you tell...I am working right now []

Johnny, don't pay attention to those STIFFS []


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2005)

Posting to the forum is tough work!!!

These very informative messages take great thought, thus enhancing my job performance later, by exercising the two brain cells I have left at my advanced age (if I get to my job before it's time to go home).  

Once home, there's me and my lathe-no phone, no interruptions, just turning (I call this relaxation-try it, it's GOOOOOODDDD)


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 14, 2005)

One aspect of this question that should be added-are those of us who "goof off" at work, self-employed.  If I worked for someone else, I could not justify this use of time.


----------



## TomServo (Nov 18, 2005)

Great suggestion, ed, and implemented!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry, Tom,
I already voted, so computer will not allow me to change to self-employed-but, a great idea!!


----------



## rtjw (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Can't you tell...I am working right now []
> 
> Johnny, don't pay attention to those STIFFS []



I dont take much into what they say. I work really hard. You will rarely see me LAYING DOWN on the job. It is always busy around here because people are DYING to see me!


----------



## Termite1964 (Nov 27, 2005)

Home.  I could post more if I could from work since I work an average of 60 hours per week.


----------

